# Met my first Belgian Malinois



## Courtney

I went to Petco on my lunch to buy nail clippers (thanks again Josie/Zeus for the suggestion). There was a guy in the line ahead of me unloading his cart with a bunch of dog food and he had a Malinois in a down, the owner had his back turned and the dog started to stretch and almost crawl on the floor towards me which wasn't far, but was staying in his down. I have open toe summer heels on and he licked my toes:rofl:. I started laughing so hard and the guy called him into a heel and asked what he did, he also started laughing, told him he must like the smell of my Bath & Body lotion!

I never actually seen a Malinois in person before, very nice looking solid boy. A little taller than I thought they were? The guy said he was 5 and he does Schutzhund with him. I asked if I could pet him and at one point he laid on my feet and rolled over for me to rub his belly. He was a real sweetheart.

Anyways, it made my day, didn't think my toes would get licked by a random dog today. LOL It's always a pleasure to see a well behaved, polite dog in public.


----------



## kbella999

Mal's would be my 2nd choice of dog after GSD. I got to meet one of the drug dogs here at work and he was a Malinois. Very nice looking dog. I didn't get my toes licked though


----------



## lorihd

why you lucky gal  I met one (she is older) very nice dog


----------



## TrickyShepherd

We have a lot of them in the training program I am in. I love them and have a lot of respect for the breed! They are definitely full of personality and my god are they powerhouses!!! NONE of the shepherds out there hit the sleeve as hard and as fast as the Mali out there named Timmy. He literally hits like a mac truck! Lots of fun to watch!

I don't think I could handle THAT much dog though... GSD is a perfect level for me! lol 

Though... at least once I would LOVE to work with one. Just to get the feeling of that much focus, drive, and power next to me... along with the energizer bunny powering them!


----------



## KZoppa

They're awesome dogs. Not real interested in having one though. Might change in the future but we'll see. All the ones i've met have cracked me up as they're definitely characters. BUT i've also never met one while wearing open toed shoes haha.


----------



## Sunflowers

I think it had more to do with the vibes you were sending than your lotion  
I, too, admire the breed but a GSD is high energy enough for me.

Would love to know someone who has one, though. Would make for some pretty fun play dates.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think some are drop dead gorgeous, some are just not.
I was at training last night with one beautiful one....Moolah!!!
Not sure I'd want one, but they are growing on me.


----------



## mycobraracr

I am fond of them. I have already found the breeder I'm going to go to when I am ready to try one out.


----------



## KZoppa

onyx'girl said:


> I think some are drop dead gorgeous, some are just not.
> I was at training last night with one beautiful one....Moolah!!!
> Not sure I'd want one, but they are growing on me.


 
i'm so glad i'm not the only one who thinks that! Some of them are beautiful. others look funny... they're fun dogs though!


----------



## onyx'girl

They aren't bred for looks for the most part. A good thing, IMO! But some are just too cute :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr

onyx'girl said:


> They aren't bred for looks for the most part. A good thing, IMO! But some are just too cute :wub:


So true! One of the most recent ones I met wasn't the best looking dog in the world but she had an amazing personality. Her handler told her to sit and she did while looking at him like "look dad I sat! Are you proud of me? Huh! Huh! You proud?" It made me laugh.


----------



## SarahMichelle

I love them! One day I hope to try mondioring with one. I already have two breeders picked out for when I decide to get one down the line


----------



## brembo

Mals are fun, they are also a lot of work. My Mal is into everything and she's smart enough to make it difficult to keep her out of places she's not supposed to go. She minds well, very well in fact, but bending the rules to get at what interests her is a specialty. Aside from being too smart for her own good she's an amazing companion, lovey and lively. She snuggles fiercely and plays HARD, my GSD and her shake the walls when they really get going. I'm still on the fence as to if I'll have another Mal, whereas I know there will be more GSDs in my future. She's had less than a year with me and is still learning the ropes here at casa del brembo. Given time I think and hope she will be as good a companion as Banjo, that is asking a lot to be sure.


----------



## Sunflowers

brembo said:


> . I'm still on the fence as to if I'll have another Mal, whereas I know there will be more GSDs in my future. .


What is keeping you on the fence? What is the main difference, energy level?


----------

